# JO & PAUL ARE IN THE PAPER TODAY!!!!



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Our own Jo & Paul have their amazing story in the News of the world today. Its on page 15 of the Fabulous magazine. They all look fab too.

Kim  x x


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

awww, i've read her updates online but still   reading it in the magazine.  wow....


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi....

Its a lovely write up of a truely ..amazing heartmoving journey ...CONGRATULATIONS !!

Love Hope XXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I read this, such a lovely ending for 2 lovely people. And you all look amazing. 

xxxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

doh i buy it every week and didnt this weekend as was sold out at our local shop......
can you view it online?

xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Have a look on the surrogacy board.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Had a read and wept buckets.  Lovely story, and really enjoyed the read - despite reading Jo's thread regularly!

Marie xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you everyone , we are going to get a copy of it laminated so we can put it in our baby's album  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a fab idea Jo thats such a lovely keep sake


----------

